# Weekly Competition 2016-09



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 U F' R U' F2 R2 F' U'
*2. *F2 U2 R U2 R' U F2 U'
*3. *F R F' U2 F' R U2 F
*4. *F U F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R'
*5. *R F R F' R2 U2 F' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R' F D L' B' L2 R'
*2. *B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L D2 U L' R2 B2 F R2 B' L B2 D'
*3. *U2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' L' D L U' R U L2
*4. *R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B D F' R' B' L R2 F R2 D'
*5. *B2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 F U' B2 L' B L R' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 D' Uw L' D2 L2 Rw Fw' D2 Uw' U' Fw' L' R2 Fw' D2 B' L Uw2 R2 U' L' B' U' R' Uw' R D F' L R2 U' Fw' D Uw2 U Fw' U' L2 Uw2
*2. *U2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 R Uw' U Fw2 L2 F2 L Fw2 F2 R D Uw U2 B Fw' R2 Uw' L' D2 B' R' Uw Fw2 Uw' U Fw' D2 Rw2 D2 U' B' D' Uw U2 B'
*3. *Uw' U R' Fw' U2 B Fw' L2 D2 Uw B2 Fw' Uw L' Fw D Uw' L Rw' Uw' R' B Uw2 R' U' L' R' Uw2 Fw U' F Rw2 U2 R2 Uw Rw B2 L' Rw' B
*4. *Uw Rw D2 Uw' Fw' Uw' U2 Fw Uw' Fw Rw' B R' D Fw2 D L' Fw2 D' Uw' F2 U Fw2 F R2 B2 Fw2 D Uw2 F L' Rw' D Fw Rw U B' Fw Uw' B2
*5. *Uw' B Uw2 L R2 B2 Fw D2 F2 Uw2 Fw L2 R' B F' Rw' D2 R Fw U2 F U' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R' B Fw F' D B' Fw' R' Uw Rw Fw L' R2 Fw Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 F' L2 Fw D Lw2 Rw Fw' Dw Uw2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 Rw R2 Fw' R Uw' Rw R Bw2 R' Fw Uw Fw2 F Rw' R' Bw' Rw2 R B2 D2 Lw Uw U2 Fw F2 Lw' U' Bw' Fw' L B Fw' L' D' Uw Fw2 L R Uw2 B Bw Uw2 Lw' Fw'
*2. *U2 Lw Bw' F2 L' Rw2 F' Rw Dw2 Uw L2 Lw Rw2 B R' F Uw2 B' Bw Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw Rw R' B2 U' Rw Uw2 F' Lw Bw2 L' B' Fw' F' R2 Fw' Dw Bw2 Dw' L Lw' Uw2 Rw B Fw F D' U' Rw' D2 U' B L B Bw F Dw Bw2
*3. *D2 Uw2 U2 B' L2 Bw2 U' Lw' Dw2 B' D' R2 Fw' D2 F' Lw Uw2 F2 Rw Bw Dw' Fw2 U L' Rw Dw' L' Fw' L' Rw' Bw Dw B2 L D Dw Uw' Fw2 F' U Lw2 D L B' Bw D R Fw U2 B D R2 Dw' Bw F2 U' B' U2 Rw2 Bw
*4. *R2 Uw2 R2 B Uw2 Lw' U' F2 D' Uw L2 D F R' Uw2 F' D' U B' Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 R Uw' Lw U2 L2 Lw B D' Dw Uw2 Rw2 D U Bw2 Dw' U L Lw Rw R Bw' Rw2 R2 U Bw2 Dw Uw Lw2 Rw' F2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2
*5. *Dw F' Lw2 D Dw Uw Bw' F' U' B2 L2 D2 Bw L2 U Bw' U2 R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' R' U' Lw B2 Lw' Uw2 B' L2 U Fw' Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw Rw D2 Lw' Uw B' F Dw2 Lw' D2 F R2 Uw Fw Rw Dw2 Uw' Lw Dw Uw Rw2 F' D' Fw U Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U' F' D 2L F' 2L2 3R 3F L2 2R' R 3U2 F2 U' B' 2F' U' 2L' U2 R' D2 R2 D U' 2F2 2U2 2L 3R' R' 3U 3F2 3U' 2L 2U' 3F 2F2 2D' 2U' 3F 2R 2D2 2R2 R' D 2U 3R2 R2 B' D R 2D' L D2 B' 2F' R2 3F F 2L' D 2D L2 B' D2 R U' 2B' 2L' U2 B'
*2. *3F F 2L' R' B2 3U' 3F' D' 2U 2B2 2R B2 F2 L' 2L' 3R 2R' 3U' 3F' D' 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 D2 2B2 2U2 B L' 3R' B F2 2D 2B D' 2D' 2R' 3F' L' F' L2 3F2 2L2 F D' 3U2 F 3R' D 2B2 L' F' 2U' B' 2L2 R' 2D' 2R' 2U U2 B2 2B2 3F F' 2U2 2R F 3U B2 2R'
*3. *D 2F 2U' F L' 2B 3F2 D' 2U2 2R2 R' 3F' F2 U2 2R' F D2 2U' 3F' 3R B 3R' 2D2 2F 2U' 2B 3F2 2F' F2 2U2 L' B' 2F' 2L' 3F 2L' D2 2L' 3U L2 2U 2B' 3F2 D' B' 2U U2 2B2 3F 2D2 L' 3R' D 2U2 2B' 2U' B 2L' 3R' R2 3U B' 3F F2 3U2 U 3F' L' 2B' 2D2
*4. *2D 3U 3R2 2R' 2B D' B2 3F' 2F2 F 2U2 2L2 3F2 L2 U 2R' F' 2U' L' 2L' R 2B' 3F2 2F2 3U 2B F 3R' D' 3R 2R U' L2 2L2 3R 2R2 R' 2U2 2R' B2 3U2 R2 3F2 3U2 B' 3F F' L' 2L 3R D' 3F' 2F2 2U2 3R' B 2L' F' R2 U L' B2 2F F' 3U 3R' B' 2B' D' 2B2
*5. *B' 2F 2U2 2B' 3R F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 2F 2U' 2F 2U2 R2 D2 2F 3R 2R 2B2 D 2D2 2U 2F' F' 2D' 2U2 U 3F2 3R' 2B' L 3R2 2D2 U2 L' 2R' R U2 2F2 2R 2F R2 F 2D 2U' U' F2 2L2 D' U2 B2 2B' D2 3F2 3R' F' 3R' D' B' 2B 2U 2R2 3F' R2 3U' L' B

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3B2 2F 3R' B' 2F2 3U L 2F2 2L2 3B' D' L 2L2 U B' 3U 3F' L D 2D' U 2R2 3B' 2L2 3R2 2R2 3D F2 2D F 3L B' 3L D R2 B' 3F2 2F2 3U2 2L R 2D2 B R2 3U' 2U 2B' 3L' 2R' 2U2 2B' L' 3U' U' 3R2 R2 F2 3U' 2U' 3F 2D 3L' 2B' F' L' 2U 3B2 3F2 2U2 3R D U 2L2 2R2 2D2 2U' 2B' 2D2 2L D2 3U' 2U 3F 2L 2R2 2D2 3D 3U2 2B' 2F2 F D' 2D2 3B 2R' U2 3B 3L 2R'
*2. *B 2B 3R 3U' 3R2 3B D 3U U 3R 3U' F 3D2 3B 2L' B F' 2L 3F' 3D 2F' 3D 3U L2 2L' 2R D2 3R2 B' 2L2 3F U2 3L 2U B2 2R F' 3L2 3D' 2L F 3D2 2F' F 2U U' 2L 3L 3R' R' U2 2B2 3F 2U2 2F2 3U' 3B2 F L' 3U2 3F2 L2 2F R 2D' 2U' U2 3L' 2D' 3U2 B D2 3R' U' R D 3L' B 2R2 2F' 2L2 3L' 3F 2F2 2D' 3B 2R R D' U' 2F' L 3R 3U2 U L2 R2 2B D2 2F'
*3. *F2 L2 2B 3U' 3B L 3L 2U2 L2 D2 3F2 L' 3R 2F' 3D2 3U' 2U 3R U' B2 2F' L 2B' 2D2 3R2 2D 2B 3B2 F' U L2 F 2L2 3D2 2U 3F2 2D2 2U' U' 2F' 2L 2D 2F 3R' B2 F 3D R2 2F2 3R' F' 2R B2 3B2 2F2 D 3D' 3U B2 3F' 2L 3L 2R R 2U 3B 3L2 2U2 3R2 U2 2R' 2B2 D2 2L' B2 R2 2B 3R' F 2D2 3R' 3F' 2F 2L U 2B' 3U2 L' 3L R U 2L 3L R' D' U2 3R2 R' 2D 3R
*4. *2R' B' 3L2 U R' 3B' 3F' F 2U' L 3B 2F U' 2F' 2L' 3U R 2D2 2U2 2L' 3L2 D 2D' 3R' 3B L2 3R' F 3U' L2 2R' 3D' F2 2D' L2 U 3R2 3U B2 2R2 2D2 3D L2 2D 3R2 2U 2F' D 2R' B F' R2 D' 2R' R' B' 3F2 2F2 F 3R2 2R' D 3U' B2 2B 3L' 3B' 2F' U' 2R' 2D' 3B' R2 2U' 3R 3B2 2D 3L' 2B2 2L2 2B' 3D' 3L2 U 3L2 D2 2D' 3L' 3R2 D 3F R2 2B 3U2 2B2 3D B2 3L' 2F F
*5. *2B' 3U 3B2 3R2 R2 3B' U2 F 3R' 2B' 2F2 F 3U' U' 2L' 3D2 L2 2U U' 2B2 3R 2F2 F2 L' 2L 2D 3D' 2L2 2R2 2F U2 2F 3U 3L2 2D' U 2B' 2F2 D' 3F' 2U2 L2 2R B' 3R 3D' 3U2 2L2 3L R B' D' 2U B 3D 3L U2 2F 3D2 2L 3R2 2R2 F' U 3L2 2U 3L R' 2F' L2 D2 2D' B 2F 3D2 3U 3L 2F2 L2 D 3D 3L' 2D' F2 3R' F' L' 3L' 3R 2R R' 3D2 2B 3B' 3D2 B2 3F' 2U2 3F2 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F' U R2 F2 U F'
*2. *F' R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R U2
*3. *F2 R U R F2 U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F B U' F2 U2 F R F2 L' D F2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 D B2
*2. *R2 B D2 B' R2 F U2 B U2 B' D2 R' U' L2 B2 F' R' B' L' D B'
*3. *R2 B' F2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B U F2 D' B' U' R' F' U' B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Rw2 R' F2 U2 R2 D L2 B' D' Uw2 F' D B U2 B Rw' F U2 Rw F' Uw' U2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 R B' D L2 Uw2 L B' U' L R B2 U B2 Uw
*2. *L D' R2 U B' F' Uw2 L2 D2 Fw L' U' R2 Uw' Rw Uw2 B Fw Uw2 L' U B2 F U' L2 Rw Fw F Uw' Rw Uw2 B R2 Uw' F' U2 Rw B' Fw' L'
*3. *Fw Uw2 F L2 D2 U R2 U F2 Uw' Fw F U2 L' D Uw R' B Fw' Rw' F Rw' R B' Rw Uw' U' L' Rw2 B' F' U R' Fw' L R D' B2 F2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Uw L' Fw' D U Fw F R' Fw2 F Lw' B2 D Lw Rw2 R2 Dw Uw' Lw' R' Dw R' U' Fw Lw Bw' R' Dw2 U2 L2 U2 Fw' D R2 Bw2 Fw Uw B' Bw' L2 B U' F R B Rw2 R B' U Rw U' B Bw2 F D2 Dw' L B2 Dw
*2. *F' Rw' D2 Rw R Uw2 B2 R2 Fw D2 Lw Rw Dw2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw' U' B2 R D2 Bw' Fw Rw' U' F L F' D Uw' U' F D' Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw' D2 L2 Rw2 D L2 D' Dw' Uw2 Bw L2 Dw2 Bw D Uw' L2 Dw2 L2 Lw' R U B2 L2 Lw'
*3. *U2 B' Bw' D Dw B2 Lw2 Uw Bw D' B F' Lw' Dw Bw Dw U2 L R Fw' L2 Lw' R U' Bw' F2 Lw B' Bw Rw U L Lw2 Fw' Dw2 U L Lw B Bw2 Fw' Lw' D' F U L2 D2 F' Lw Uw' Rw B2 Bw Fw2 Lw B Lw' B2 Uw' U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2F 2D' 2R' 3F' 3R' 2R' R 2B 2L 3R2 R B' 3F2 2F' U 2R2 2F R2 2F' F' D' 2D 2R 2B' 2L2 2D' B R2 2D 2U' 3R' U2 3R' 2B 3R2 2R 2D2 3U' 3R U' 2L D 3R2 R' 2D U 3F2 2R2 B 2L' 2R 2D 3U' 3R R' 3U' B 3R D U' 2B 2D2 R' 3U' 2B' R' B' 3F U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 3L2 3R R B 3F2 2R 3D 3R2 3D 2L 2R B2 3B 3D U 2R B L R 3D 3U' 2U 2B' 2U2 3F 3L' B2 3B' 2F L B2 3B' L' 2B 2L2 R 3U 2U L B' 2B' 3U L2 F2 L U2 F' R2 2B 3L R2 2U' L2 2L' R2 2F D 3D 3F' R 3F F2 L 3D 3L' 2D' 2F' 3D2 3R 2F2 F' 2D' U' 3F 3R' R2 U 2B' 3L 2U' B2 L' 2L 2U2 L' 3L' 3R' 2B 2R2 F2 2L' 2R 2B2 D' 2R2 F2 3U 2U' U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U B L2 R D R' B' L' F2 L' U2
*2. *R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 B' R F2 L B' L' R2 B' U'
*3. *B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R F2 D' L2 F U' B' L' U' B2 L2 F'
*4. *R' U R2 F L' U L2 U2 R' B D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F'
*5. *U' D' L D2 R D R U2 D' F D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2
*6. *R B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' R' D' F R2 U' B2 L R
*7. *U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 L2 F L2 F' R' U F R D' F U2 B2 R F
*8. *R' F' U R2 D2 R2 B R D2 F' U' F2 U D R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U
*9. *D F U' L' F' B2 U R B2 D R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2
*10. *D2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 B' F2 D U2 L' U2 L2 R B2 F
*11. *U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 R U' B2 F' D' L' B F2 L' U2
*12. *R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 F U B' R D2 B' U' L' F
*13. *R2 B L D2 F' B R' F2 U R' D' L2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2
*14. *D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' F' R2 F' D2 R D' U B2 R' B'
*15. *R2 B U2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U' B R D F2 L' B2 U2 R2
*16. *R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B D2 L2 R2 U' L R B' L2 B2 R2 D B F
*17. *U' R2 L' U' L' F2 B U2 F' R' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D' R2 U B2 D R2
*18. *B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B' L R D2 R2 B' L2 D' F D2
*19. *R2 L2 D L U B' U F D L D2 R2 L2 F R2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 F'
*20. *U L2 U R2 L' D B' R' L B2 L2 D2 F' R2 L2 F L2 F U2 L2
*21. *B2 F' D2 F L2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R' U' F' D' U2 L R2 U L2
*22. *B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 F' L' D R D2 R2 D' R' F R2 B'
*23. *D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' B R' U R2 B' D B L' F2 U
*24. *F2 L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U L2 F2 D B' R' U F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U F'
*25. *L2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 F D B' R' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 L
*26. *R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F' D L2 F' U2 F D R' D2 U'
*27. *F2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' L' F' R' B D U' F' D'
*28. *L2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F D L D' L2 B2 U' F' D' B
*29. *D B2 U' B2 D R' L2 D L' D2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' R2
*30. *D' B2 L' U L B' R' B2 D2 R U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 D
*31. *F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' D B L' D' L U' F2 R U'
*32. *R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R' D' U' F2 R2 B U' F' R' D2
*33. *D' L F' R' B2 U F' R2 B R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 L'
*34. *B2 U' B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R U' R' F R' B2 L F L' R'
*35. *L2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' L U F2 U' B L' D2 R' U2
*36. *L2 D' R2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 F U B U R U L2 B' L R2
*37. *U L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U' F R' B' D2 F2 R' U R D R2
*38. *U L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F U' R F' R B' L D2 B' U
*39. *D2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 B' L' F2 U F D' L B F2 D2
*40. *R2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B R' F' R2 B L2 F2 R' U' F2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 D' R B2 L2 B L F' U
*2. *F' D2 F' L F' R U R' B' U B2 U D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2
*3. *U2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 U F U B' D' L2 R D2 L2 B2
*4. *B D2 F U2 F2 D L' F R' U2 B2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 F' R2 F B
*5. *R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 F' R' U2 L' F L' D2 B L' D' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L2 B L D2 F R' F2 L' U2 D' F2 B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U'
*2. *D R2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R U2 B D L F D2 R2 D U2 F'
*3. *L U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 B' F' R F L U' R' U' B F
*4. *D2 F D2 B L2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' D U2 B D' U' R' B' R'
*5. *B2 U' L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B D L D F2 R2 D' B L R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D R2 U2 D' B' R' D' F U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F R2 D2 F2
*2. *L2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R' B' F2 L B2 F L' U F
*3. *B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 R' B R F2 L' B2 U2 B U F'
*4. *L' B2 U2 R' B R F2 D B' L2 F2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2
*5. *L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 F' L R B2 F' R' B' U' L2 U2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' B2 R D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 U' B R' B F U F L2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 R' U2 R' U' R' F'
*3. *L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U R2 U2 R F D' F L F L' D L' U2
*4. *D' Uw U2 R' F2 Rw' D U' Fw Rw F U Rw2 D2 R Fw' U R' B2 L2 B F2 D' U B L2 Rw' R2 B D2 Uw' R' F2 L' F D' Fw F' D2 Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F R' F' R2 F' U'
*3. *B L2 B' D2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 F' L2 D F D2 U R' U'
*4. *Fw U B2 L Rw D' L D2 L' Rw' Uw' L2 R F2 D2 Rw R2 Fw D' R' Uw Rw Fw L2 F R' D2 U2 B' Fw F R' F' L Rw Fw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F2
*5. *F Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' F2 U Fw Rw F L D2 Lw2 B' U' Fw' Uw' F' Lw D Uw' B2 Rw Uw2 L2 D Lw' F Lw B' Fw Dw2 F' L2 Rw' U2 Rw' R' D' Dw Uw' B2 Bw' Lw' D Rw Dw2 Lw R2 U L' Bw Rw2 U2 L D Uw Rw' U2 L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B L' B' L' R' B' l'
*2. *B R' B L U' B U B b' u'
*3. *U B L U B' R B' R r' b
*4. *U L' U L' R U R L B' l' r b u
*5. *L U' L U' R' B L' R U' l b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, -1)
*2. *(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3)
*3. *(3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 3)
*4. *(1, 6) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 2) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-4, -2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U' R' U L R L U' U D' U'
*2. *L D' D U' R' U' D' L' U' D' U'
*3. *U R' L U L' U' D' U' D' U'
*4. *R D R U' D R U' R L' D' U'
*5. *D R U' D L U' D' L U' D' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 2, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 8.03 8.75 (11.24) (6.96) 7.29 = *8.02*
*3X3X3:* 20.76 (22.10) 19.63 19.13 (16.85) = *19.84*
*4X4X4:* (1:53.56) 1:29.91 (1:23.85) 1:50.43 1:51.10 = *1:43.81*
*5X5X5:* 4:33.34 4:40.32 (4:26.91) 5:23.10 (DNS) = *4:52.25*


----------



## Selkie (Mar 2, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 8.66, 7.35, 8.02, (7.19), (9.67) = *8.01* // I had actually forgotten a couple of Ortega algs it has been so long since I solved a 2x2 so did an ao50 to warm up
*3x3x3:* 15.46, 17.46, 15.29, 21.28, 13.90 = *16.07* // Weird times but about average
*4x4x4:* (1:08.72), 1:11.15, 1:15.48, (1:16.22), 1:09.03 = *1:11.89* // Disappointing after a good day on 4x4
*5x5x5:* 2:17.45, 2:27.51, (2:11.93), (2:54.61), 2:17.73 = *2:20.90* // Pop during parity on 4th solve. Since I average 2:20, that's pretty average 
*6x6x6:* 4:37.79, (4:12.98), 4:28.67, 4:14.77, (4:52.23) = *4:27.08* // The last solve was awesome and felt sub 4 until it popped 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:27.53* // Think this is a pb
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:52.89* // When a Yuxin pops it doesnt want to go back together quickly!
*Clock:* 14.31, 11.64, 14.08, DNF(23.84), 12.48 = *13.62* // A good average
*Square-1:* 38.16, 41.82, (32.57), (42.44), 36.34 = *38.77* // Not a bad average


//Might as well compete, haven't done the weekly competition for a long while and certainly not regularly for years but with my first comp in 2 1/2 years next month need the practice


----------



## asacuber (Mar 2, 2016)

2x2x2: 2.96,4.44,(6.84),(2.52), 4.26=3.89//sub 4 so okey, but still, recognition in the 4.26 hurts
3x3x3: 15.79,15.92,16.88+,(15.13),(DNF)=16.20//lol dnf was 13 still pretty terrible average
2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:53.07// okay i guess
pyra: (4.78), 7.35, 7.72, (10.66), 6.60=7.22//Wow ez scrambles
4x4: (1:58.30), (1:06.13), 1:29.52, 1:37.37, 1:22.39=1:29.76//PB sniggle
skewb: (18.56), 13.63, 13.13, (6.30), 7.97=11.58//Yay
oh: (51.23), 38.21, 34.71, 35.12, 36.47=36.60//Decent
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 6:31.63//5x5 could have been better... messed up a bit


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 2, 2016)

2x2- 4.35 4.83 4.24 (3.42) (5.98)=*4.47*
3x3- 16.25 (18.12) 15.93 16.56 (14.69)=*16.25*
4x4- (51.35) 57.84 1:03.19 (1:07.09) 1:05.25=*1:02.09* //PB single! No parity.
2-4= *1:27.83*
Skewb- 10.61 12.40 (14.70) (6.11) 8.49=*10.50*
Pyraminx- 5.89+ 5.26 4.85 (8.75) (4.59)=*5.33 * //PB average! It could've been 4.90 if not that +2. Scrambles were very easy.
3x3 One-Handed- (1:05.49) 46.03 (45.45) 45.65 54.36=*48.68* //PB average!


----------



## kid who cubes (Mar 2, 2016)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 11:29.08
2x2x2:8.18 - 8.01 - 9.49 - 8.10 - 13.6 Ao5=8.59


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 2, 2016)

222: (4.64), 4.93, (5.46), 5.38, 4.93 = 5.08
333: (14.21), 13.91, (12.74), 14.19, 14.02 = 14.04 [consistency FTW]
444: (1:14.13), 1:05.38, 1:02.50, 1:02.30, (55.35) = 1:03.40
555: (1:29.80), (1:49.42), 1:45.75, 1:38.57, 1:46.83 = 1:43.72 [PB single!]
666: (3:25.43), 4:00.16, 3:44.12, (4:03.79), 3:48.05 = 3:50.78 [meh]
777: 5:24.14, (5:38.02), 5:37.67, 5:02.77, (5:01.10) = 5:21.53
Megaminx: 2;19.70, 2;23.03, (2:31.62), 2:01.59, (1:58.11) = 2:14.77 [PB single!]
Pyraminx: (7.66), 8.13, 12.85, 9.85, (13.04) = 10.28
Skewb: (8.99), 10.87, 9.97, 12.04, (12.62) = 10.96
Square-1: 1:17.61, (46.77), 57.72, (1:39.57), 47.54 = 1:00.96 [eeeew]
OH: (1:06.37), 1:04.52, 57.18, 48.87, (47.22) = 56.86
2BLD: 3:13.91, 2:40.37, 1:51.50 = 1:51.50 (2:35.36 Mo3)
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
2-4: 1:32.90
2-5: 3:19.38


----------



## kbrune (Mar 3, 2016)

I just noticed that there are moves that cancel in the first 2 skewb scrambles.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 3, 2016)

pyra: 7.36, 4.60, 4.17, 8.61, 5.31 = 5.76 (meh good i guess)
clock: 15.32, 11.69, 12.68, 12.78, 10.78 = 12.39 (15s bad but rest preetty good, pretty good average)
sq1: 32.33, 37.15, 30.56, 26.91, 37.07 = 33.32 (i dont do sq1 much, seems pretty good avg)


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 3, 2016)

megaminx: 1:20.88, 1:09.51, 1:14.38, 1:17.65, 58.95 = 1:13.85


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 3, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I just noticed that there are moves that cancel in the first 2 skewb scrambles.


Yes I saw that too. We'll live with that .


----------



## mafergut (Mar 4, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.50), 5.02, (6.99), 5.22, 5.72 = *5.33* // Nice
*3x3x3:* 19.12, 20.07, 19.71, (18.51), (21.28) = *19.64* // Meh
*4x4x4:* 1:56.18, (2:11.08), (1:55.97), 2:08.74, 1:58.56 = *2:01.16* // Almost all solves with double parity 
*5x5x5:* 5:44.38, (4:42.67), 5:33.87, 5:25.98, (DNF) = *5:34.74* // Finally a sub-5 single, the rest was bad
*2BLD:* 1:30.14, DNF, DNF = *1:30.14* // Failed execution in both DNFs, probably messed up undoing some setup
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 17:08.18 = *17:08.18* // First ever success at 3BLD. 2nd solve was off by a couple edges
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.16, 39.99, (46.43), 41.14, (38.86) = *42.43* // Lack of practice 
*3x3x3 MTS:* (5:30.79), 3:19.54, 2:48.44, 2:57.36, (2:03.08) = *3:01.78* // My... head... hurts 
*3x3x3 FMC: 46* // Solution below ***
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:52.20* // Messed up 4x4 
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:42.12* // Meh
*MegaMinx:* 4:08.31, (4:49.87), 4:46.07, (4:04.77), 4:18.20 = *4:24.20* // No sub-4 yet but improving
*PyraMinx:* (10.05), 12.07, 12.46, 12.23, (13.72) = *12.26* // Quite nice for me
*Square-1:* 4:01.46, 2:47.17, (5:12.43), 4:53.15, (2:16.55) = *3:53.93* // Need to learn cube shape 
*Skewb:* 14.62, 14.58, 10.60, (18.51), (9.44) = *13.27* // Not bad

*** FMC Solution:
z2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 U R2 L' B2 L U2 R U' R' F' B L2 F B' U' R' U R U' B U B' Lw F U F' U' Lw' F' U' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U2

Explanation:
z2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 // Block building (2x2x1 + 1x1x2)
U R2 L' B2 L U2 R U' R' // 2 cross edges + F2L pair
F' B L2 F B' U' R' U R U' B U B' // Last cross edge + F2L pair
Lw F U F' U' Lw' F' U' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U2 // OLL + PLL


----------



## Iggy (Mar 4, 2016)

JianhanC said:


> megaminx: 1:20.88, 1:09.51, 1:14.38, 1:17.65, 58.95 = 1:13.85



Wat. Isn't that your PB single?

Oh wait you have a 56. Damn you're fast  you should try to make it to a comp for the fun of it


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm not very good at 2x2 anyway, but this is sad:
*2x2x2*: 13.20, 12.36, 11.34, (10.39), (15.69) = *12.30* I blame cold fingers.

*3x3x3*: (1:08.06), (36.04), 53.11, 1:00.08, 41.86 = *51.68* I got a pop on the last turn of the first solve. 1:08 is after I reassembled the cube. The rest I have no excuse for. I should be ~40 seconds.

*4x4x4*: (DNF), (2:50.98), 3:42.77, 3:06.77, 3:39.16 = *3:29.57* Uff da. I put a lot of work into 4x4 this week.

*2-3-4 relay*: 12.59, 1:05.24, 3:06.44 = *4:24.27* I hate my 3x3. Popped when I was building the cross this time.

*2-3-4-5 relay*: 12.91, 48.48, 2:46.22, 6:24.87 = *10:12.59* 2:46 4x4 is actually a pretty good time for me. My pb is 2:43.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2016)

*3x3:* 18.48, (14.24), (19.67), 17.43, 18.41 = 18.11
*4x4:* 1:01.55, 1:06.25, 1:00.72, (DNF), (57.29) = 1:02.84
*5x5:* 1:41.38, (1:34.50), 1:39.85, 1:44.17, (1:48.32) = 1:41.80
*6x6:* 3:23.95, 3:12.73, 3:13.29, (3:03.80), (3:36.46) = 3:16.66
*7x7:* 4:30.28, (5:09.35), 4:56.36, 4:52.06, (4:25.91) = 4:46.23
*OH:* (26.52), 38.54, (DNF), 28.30, 32.14 = 32.99
*Megaminx:* (2:23.00), 2:09.87, 2:07.03, (1:55.80), 1:58.39 = 2:05.10


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 5, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Wat. Isn't that your PB single?
> 
> Oh wait you have a 56. Damn you're fast  you should try to make it to a comp for the fun of it



hey man it's been so long haha. you studying in the UK now? nah i can't. just dabbling with minx occasionally. yeah got a couple more sub1s since 2013 hahah


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 7, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.59, 5.18, (6.69), (2.74), 6.34-> *5.70*
*3x3x3:* 16.62, (15.74), 19.54, 16.14, (21.06)-> *17.43*
*4x4x4:* (1:16.34), 1:26.16, 1:26.24, (1:35.61), 1:24.56-> *1:25.65*
*5x5x5:* 2:47.39, (2:31.38), 2:46.80, (2:51.63), 2:39.44-> *2:44.54*
*7x7x7:* 9:05.28, (9:47.27), (8:59.64), 9:09.61, 9:05.66-> *9:06.85*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:38.27, 1:26.82-> *1:26.82*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:28.29, 3:22.36, 3:54.09-> *3:22.36*
*3x3x3OH:* 33.58, 35.08, (32.12), 35.87, (44.40)-> *34.84*
*234*-> *1:56.08*
*2345*-> *4:59.17*
*megaminx:* (2:33.59), 2:35.97, 2:37.25, 3:05.65, (3:19.96)-> *2:46.29*
*sq-1:* 47.48, 46.87, 50.54, (36.24), (51.27)-> *48.30*
*skewb:* 9.63, (11.49), 9.59, 10.32, (6.72)-> *9.85*

*3x3x3:* 33 moves
Solution: R2 D' L' D' R' D L2 D2 L D R D2 L R2 B R' B' R B R' B D B' D' B R' B2 R D B' D' B D

D //premove
R2 D' L D2 * L D' L //2x2x3
R2 B R' B' R B R' //f2l-1
B D B' D' B R' B2 R D B' D' B //orient edges
undo premove

insertions:

* D ** R' D' L D R D' L' (4 moves cancelation)
** D L2 D' R' D L2 D' R (6 moves cancelation)
wow, lucky insertion!


----------



## GTemples27 (Mar 7, 2016)

*3x3x3: *26.28, 26.33, 28.16, 23.03, 23.55 = 25.47


----------



## kbrune (Mar 7, 2016)

2x2
Ave: 8.07
6.96, 7.12, 9.40, 7.68, 12.55

3x3
Ave: 23.84
22.78, 22.10, 23.97, 24.77, 26.37

4x4
Ave: 1:47.18
2:02.47, 1:56.00, 1:51.20, 1:24.82, 1:34.35

5x5
Ave: 3:48.29
3:31.00, 3:40.41, 4:39.22, 3:48.75, 3:55.71

OH (don't know why I even try lol)
Ave: 1:12.28
54.77, 1:50.81, 1:10.24, 1:31.83, 53.15

2-3-4 Relay
3:01.61

2-3-4-5 Relay
7:53.50

Pyraminx
Ave: 17.48
13.32, 16.26, 14.80, 25.70, 21.37

Megaminx
Ave: 6:45.28
8:10.98, 7:10.50, 6:27.21, 6:31.09, 6:34.26

skewb
Ave: 34.46
37.60, 34.63, 43.39, 27.58, 31.16

3BLD
DNF, 6:41.04, DNF

FMC 
Solution: 47 moves
Inspection X2
L' U' R2 U 1x2x2
L' R' D R 2nd 1x2x2
F D R' D R' 1x2x2
Y2
F' U F U' F R' F R U F' R' F' R add 1x2x2
U2 F U F2 last pair
L2 B L B' L F oll
U2 F2 r' F' r F2 R' D R' D' R2 pll


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 8, 2016)

2x2x2 - (3.46) - 4.13 - (7.77) - 4.77 - 4.45 = 4.45(Third solve was a total fail.)

Skewb - (7.42) - 6.50 - 5.54 - 7.41 - (4.42) = 6.48

Pyraminx - (3.94) - 4.70 - 5.89 - 5.04 - (6.59) = 5.21 (Pretty good for me.)

4x4x4 - (1:43.21) - (1:16.07+) - 1:16.84 - 1:39.12 - 1:30.33 = 1:28.77

3x3x3 - (17.37) - 16.66 - (13.52) - 17.27 - 14.91 = 16.28 (Meh.)

5x5x5 (DNF) - 3:20.12 - 3:47.65 - 3:18.56 - (2:59.55) = 3:28.78 (Yay my first Sub-3 solve.)

2x2x2 - 3x3x3 - 4x4x4 - 5x5x5 - 5:48.88

3x3x3 OH - (33.01) - 47.00 - 42.55 - 40.35 - (DNF) = 43.30 (Bad. I never practice OH.)

FMC - x2 R2 D R' F2 D' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' y R' U R U' R' U' R y' U' R' U2 R U F U F' y U R U R' U' R U R' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F y U R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F = 64 Moves

x2 R2 D R' F2 D'// CROSS
F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'// 1ST PAIR
y R' U R U' R' U' R// 2ND PAIR
y' U' R' U2 R U F U F'// 3RD PAIR
y U R U R' U' R U R'// 4TH PAIR
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F// OLL
y U R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F// PLL
(This was my first FMC solve.)


(Overall, I think I did pretty good.)


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 8, 2016)

2x2x2 BLD - 1:54.82 - 3:35.57 - DNF(56.77) (On the third solve I was 2 turns off of it being solved  .)

I was late in submitting this to the official competition system. Sorry.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 8, 2016)

TcubesAK said:


> 2x2x2 BLD - 1:54.82 - 3:35.57 - DNF(56.77) (On the third solve I was 2 turns off of it being solved  .)
> 
> I was late in submitting this to the official competition system. Sorry.


No problem, this is at least as official as the other.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 8, 2016)

Results week 09: congrats to EDDDY, Iggy and cuberkid!

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.09 lejitcuber
 2.37 WACWCA
 2.62 hssandwich
 3.06 Isaac Lai
 3.34 EDDDY
 3.35 pantu2000
 3.38 cuberkid10
 3.60 Tx789
 3.66 jjone fiffier
 3.81 Iggy
 3.89 asacuber
 4.27 hamfaceman
 4.32 ichcubegern
 4.45 TcubesAK
 4.47 ViliusRibinskas
 4.93 shadowslice e
 5.08 Ordway Persyn
 5.32 mafergut
 5.70 Bogdan
 5.84 Andrew Clayton
 6.01 JoshuaStacker
 6.37 HawaiiLife745
 8.01 Selkie
 8.02 MarcelP
 8.07 kbrune
 8.35 h2f
 8.59 kid who cubes
 12.11 Jason Green
 12.30 One Wheel
 13.20 GhostBear53
 16.74 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.33 DanpHan
 9.87 lejitcuber
 10.58 cuberkid10
 11.37 Iggy
 11.95 Isaac Lai
 12.01 EDDDY
 12.13 WACWCA
 12.36 ichcubegern
 12.64 shadowslice e
 12.89 pantu2000
 13.04 jjone fiffier
 13.25 giorgi
 14.04 Ordway Persyn
 15.59 Tx789
 15.94 Keroma12
 16.07 Selkie
 16.20 asacuber
 16.21 Kenneth Svendson
 16.25 ViliusRibinskas
 16.28 TcubesAK
 16.50 hamfaceman
 17.43 Bogdan
 18.11 Dene
 19.63 mafergut
 19.65 Andrew Clayton
 19.84 MarcelP
 20.29 h2f
 22.46 HawaiiLife745
 23.84 kbrune
 24.29 Jason Green
 25.23 cuber8208
 25.39 GTemples27
 30.51 JoshuaStacker
 36.82 MatsBergsten
 40.34 Pragitya
 40.84 GhostBear53
 51.68 One Wheel
 DNF hssandwich
*4x4x4*(23)

 41.27 cuberkid10
 42.86 EDDDY
 43.39 Iggy
 49.36 jjone fiffier
 49.66 Isaac Lai
 50.10 pantu2000
 1:00.52 shadowslice e
 1:02.09 ViliusRibinskas
 1:02.84 Dene
 1:03.39 Ordway Persyn
 1:11.89 Selkie
 1:25.65 Bogdan
 1:28.76 TcubesAK
 1:29.13 h2f
 1:29.76 asacuber
 1:30.16 hamfaceman
 1:43.81 MarcelP
 1:47.18 kbrune
 2:01.16 mafergut
 2:12.62 JoshuaStacker
 2:26.23 MatsBergsten
 3:04.56 GhostBear53
 3:29.57 One Wheel
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:29.42 cuberkid10
 1:31.02 Iggy
 1:41.80 Dene
 1:43.72 Ordway Persyn
 1:43.88 EDDDY
 1:50.11 jjone fiffier
 2:02.21 Isaac Lai
 2:20.90 Selkie
 2:44.54 Bogdan
 2:59.57 shadowslice e
 3:28.78 TcubesAK
 3:42.44 h2f
 3:48.29 kbrune
 4:33.77 MatsBergsten
 4:49.00 JoshuaStacker
 4:52.25 MarcelP
 5:34.74 mafergut
 6:37.95 GhostBear53
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:51.17 Iggy
 3:16.66 Dene
 3:50.78 Ordway Persyn
 4:27.08 Selkie
11:21.62 GhostBear53
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:46.23 Dene
 5:21.53 Ordway Persyn
 9:06.85 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 19.16 pantu2000
 21.69 shadowslice e
 21.88 Iggy
 22.27 Isaac Lai
 22.31 cuberkid10
 22.81 ichcubegern
 23.48 hssandwich
 31.37 EDDDY
 32.99 Dene
 33.05 giorgi
 34.84 Bogdan
 36.60 asacuber
 42.43 mafergut
 43.30 TcubesAK
 48.09 h2f
 48.68 ViliusRibinskas
 56.86 Ordway Persyn
 1:12.28 kbrune
 1:18.96 JoshuaStacker
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:27.60 EDDDY
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 6.94 hssandwich
 11.36 Iggy
 26.37 h2f
 32.70 MatsBergsten
 44.94 EDDDY
 1:26.82 Bogdan
 1:30.14 mafergut
 1:51.50 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.82 TcubesAK
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 36.12 Iggy
 1:12.45 hssandwich
 1:20.64 h2f
 1:21.31 EDDDY
 1:22.26 MatsBergsten
 1:58.05 ichcubegern
 3:22.36 Bogdan
 3:46.57 cuber8208
 6:41.04 kbrune
17:08.18 mafergut
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:06.63 h2f
 8:26.14 MatsBergsten
12:51.08 EDDDY
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:09.73 Iggy
16:43.88 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

33:02.68 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

19/24 (58:49)  kamilprzyb
13/13 (57:45)  Keroma12
9/10 (55:37)  EDDDY
8/10 (45:21)  Deri Nata Wijaya
8/10 (47:53)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:16.29 EDDDY
 3:01.78 mafergut
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 53.98 EDDDY
 1:00.09 cuberkid10
 1:01.33 Iggy
 1:06.72 pantu2000
 1:06.81 Isaac Lai
 1:27.53 Selkie
 1:27.83 ViliusRibinskas
 1:32.90 Ordway Persyn
 1:53.07 asacuber
 1:54.14 Andrew Clayton
 1:55.99 TcubesAK
 1:56.08 Bogdan
 2:04.70 h2f
 2:52.20 mafergut
 3:01.61 kbrune
 3:06.68 JoshuaStacker
 3:14.16 MatsBergsten
 4:09.41 GhostBear53
 4:24.27 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 1:49.31 hamfaceman
 2:21.87 Iggy
 2:38.18 cuberkid10
 2:39.20 EDDDY
 3:19.38 Ordway Persyn
 4:08.29 Andrew Clayton
 4:59.17 Bogdan
 5:48.88 TcubesAK
 5:52.89 Selkie
 5:53.80 h2f
 6:31.63 asacuber
 7:42.12 mafergut
 7:53.50 kbrune
 7:57.68 MatsBergsten
 8:12.71 JoshuaStacker
10:11.02 GhostBear53
10:12.59 One Wheel
11:29.08 kid who cubes
*Magic*(2)

 1.80 JoshuaStacker
 3.37 hamfaceman
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.02 JoshuaStacker
*Skewb*(22)

 2.77 lejitcuber
 3.12 jjone fiffier
 3.18 Cale S
 3.38 hssandwich
 3.50 Isaac Lai
 5.06 Iggy
 5.59 pantu2000
 6.48 TcubesAK
 7.21 hamfaceman
 7.31 cuberkid10
 7.43 Tx789
 7.45 ichcubegern
 8.00 EDDDY
 9.85 Bogdan
 10.50 ViliusRibinskas
 10.96 Ordway Persyn
 11.58 asacuber
 13.27 mafergut
 14.99 h2f
 16.97 JoshuaStacker
 29.05 MatsBergsten
 34.46 kbrune
*Clock*(4)

 12.38 pyr14
 13.62 Selkie
 17.15 JoshuaStacker
 23.55 EDDDY
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.98 hssandwich
 4.36 Isaac Lai
 5.21 TcubesAK
 5.33 ViliusRibinskas
 5.57 ichcubegern
 5.62 EDDDY
 5.76 pyr14
 5.84 cuberkid10
 6.25 Tx789
 6.62 hamfaceman
 6.72 pantu2000
 7.22 asacuber
 7.99 JoshuaStacker
 10.28 Ordway Persyn
 12.25 mafergut
 17.48 kbrune
 56.53 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:12.96 Isaac Lai
 1:13.85 JianhanC
 1:18.71 Iggy
 1:31.33 cuberkid10
 1:51.09 shadowslice e
 2:04.82 Ordway Persyn
 2:05.10 Dene
 2:46.29 Bogdan
 4:09.28 JoshuaStacker
 4:24.19 mafergut
 6:45.28 kbrune
*Square-1*(18)

 11.80 Raptor56
 15.03 lejitcuber
 16.09 Iggy
 17.25 EDDDY
 17.71 hssandwich
 22.59 cuberkid10
 23.11 Isaac Lai
 23.93 Cale S
 26.66 jjone fiffier
 26.93 hamfaceman
 27.50 ichcubegern
 28.76 shadowslice e
 33.32 pyr14
 38.77 Selkie
 48.30 Bogdan
 54.91 pantu2000
 1:00.96 Ordway Persyn
 3:53.93 mafergut
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 okayama
26 guusrs
29 hssandwich
29 uesyuu
30 Keroma12
33 h2f
33 Bogdan
41 arbivara
46 mafergut
47 kbrune
64 TcubesAK

*Contest results*

281 EDDDY
279 Iggy
233 cuberkid10
212 Isaac Lai
183 Ordway Persyn
173 Bogdan
157 hssandwich
156 pantu2000
155 TcubesAK
137 h2f
134 mafergut
134 jjone fiffier
130 shadowslice e
127 ichcubegern
126 MatsBergsten
121 Selkie
117 lejitcuber
116 hamfaceman
112 asacuber
110 ViliusRibinskas
103 Dene
96 kbrune
84 JoshuaStacker
78 Tx789
77 Keroma12
67 WACWCA
59 Andrew Clayton
56 kamilprzyb
45 MarcelP
44 giorgi
41 DanpHan
39 GhostBear53
36 Cale S
29 pyr14
26 HawaiiLife745
25 Deri Nata Wijaya
24 Kenneth Svendson
23 One Wheel
22 Raptor56
21 okayama
20 guusrs
20 cuber8208
19 uesyuu
18 Jason Green
14 JianhanC
14 arbivara
11 kid who cubes
10 GTemples27
7 Pragitya


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 8, 2016)

OMG I came second for something!!! How???


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 8, 2016)

My Megaminx average was 2:14.77 

Also, 5th place finish!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 8, 2016)

Quantity over quality ftw! Maybe I'll try FMC and Megaminx next week. Someday I'll get a gigaminx, so that should be added. If I assume the difference between megaminx and gigaminx times is proportional to the difference between 3x3 and 5x5 times, I should be able to average about an hour and a half on gigaminx.


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, Mats!
Could you please add my 3x3x3FM result? I wrote "3x3x3" instead of "3x3x3FM". Thank you!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 8, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Quantity over quality ftw! Maybe I'll try FMC and Megaminx next week. Someday I'll get a gigaminx, so that should be added. If I assume the difference between megaminx and gigaminx times is proportional to the difference between 3x3 and 5x5 times, I should be able to average about an hour and a half on gigaminx.



The only issue I have with Gigaminx being added is reading a scramble (I don't even want to think about it). Other than that I'd be down for that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 9, 2016)

Bogdan said:


> Hello, Mats!
> Could you please add my 3x3x3FM result? I wrote "3x3x3" instead of "3x3x3FM". Thank you!



Hi, done. Best is to name it only FMC (but 3x3x3 FMC will do too. Perhaps 4x4x4 FMC will make a comeback )

@OneWheel: that will not be until Gigaminx becomes an official event (i.e never)


----------



## asacuber (Mar 9, 2016)

112 wow


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 11, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> @OneWheel: that will not be until Gigaminx becomes an official event (i.e never)



Even though I don't have a gigaminx, and I've never solved one, I would still love to see it as an official event, and it seems like an unofficial competition like this one would be an excellent venue to test interest in making it an official event.


----------

